# Rupes Pads Cleaning etc



## masterff (Jun 4, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone could offer the correct way to clean rupes pads or even the hexlogic pads? ( haven't purchased the hex pads yet ) I'm going to work with the rupes pads for now.

I've purchased a duetto deluxe kit and looking at doing some work on my lexus when the weather gets better, just need to know the best way of cleaning the pads if anyone could assist it would be appreciated.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

You could go all-in and get some pad conditioning spray, or put them to soak in a solution of Lake Country "Snappy" pad cleaner, or even just put them in the washing machine, but they do clean up quite easily sprayed with APC, worked in with your pad spurring brush and rinsed with plenty of warm water.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, I tend to either use an APC or throw them in the washing machine. Don't forget to use a brush or cloth to keep them clean whilst polishing


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

As mentioned, I just chuck my pads in the wash on a 40oC wash with a cap full of APC in the detergent drawer. works fine for my Rupes BF180 pads


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry to necropost but is this still the case with Rupes pads or would this work?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackwatch said:


> Sorry to necropost but is this still the case with Rupes pads or would this work?
> 
> Ghetto Pad Washer - YouTube


That much force would damage the foam and the Velcro backing that is attached to the foam:wall: just clean them with a brush after polishing or with a MF cloth then throw them in the machine 40c non biological detergent :thumb:

And make sure you dry them pad face down.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

chongo said:


> That much force would damage the foam and the Velcro backing that is attached to the foam:wall: just clean them with a brush after polishing or with a MF cloth then throw them in the machine 40c non biological detergent :thumb:
> 
> And make sure you dry them pad face down.


Cheers Chongo buddy.....I am going to invest in a pad washer at some stage....need to get the decorating finished for the Mrs first though. :wall::wall::wall:


----------

